# 1629 acres in Emanuel county on ogeechee river



## jmartin88 (Aug 4, 2010)

Club is now acceptting membership for 2012/2013season on ogeechee river 1629 acres  it is 1 tract of land. Plenty of deer ,hogs,turkey,ducks ,and small game we also have a river landing on club with great fishing  .We border the river for about 2miles . Looking for good ethical hunters also camp site on property. We are located near herndon near midville just in emanuel county just out side of jenkins and burke. Deer processer just up the road both ways from club .There are lots of deer if you have a kid wanting to shoot its first deer  i shot a huge 9pt this year and my daughter killed a huge 10pt last year.Membership includes wife and children that are still in school.Fees are $875.00 .  So please feel free to call JASON @478-494-2275 for further information


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 9, 2010)

Not a plug for the lease but a plug for county. I had hunted there for several years just West of Twin City and up toward Wadley, the lease members me included killed several good bucks a year. It is a sleeper county, you won't see many past 140 but you will have a great chance of killing 110 to on occasion 130" bucks in this county.

Anything along the river drains is great. The lease outside of TC had Canoochie Creek going thru it. Lots of deer in that county, some weekends I would see 30-40 deer with maybe a 1/4 of them being different bucks of all age groups.


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 9, 2010)

I will see if I can find anybody. Wish I lived closer cause I would join. My FIL has some property on the Little Ohoopee that I go a few times a year to turkey hunt mostly.

See that you are in Twin City...I use to hunt around Fanny Brewer Rd, Old Reidsville Rd up to Hwy 80. Was called Bear Claw Hunt Club, part of our lease was also the old Raper property that ran from Hwy 80 South. Great times and some good hunting.


----------



## tchook21 (Aug 17, 2010)

when can you show the club?


----------



## tchook21 (Aug 17, 2010)

ok. will do. i think i want to look at it and see how far it is from statesboro


----------



## southerndraw (Sep 7, 2010)

I know the property runs along the river but i have to ask is there still alot of hardwoods left? I've seen clubs that the trees have been cut down to the water.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2010)

If i wasn`t on the other side of the state, I would be joinin` ya`ll in this tract.


----------



## rokirby (Sep 15, 2010)

does the campsites include water and electricity


----------



## jmartin88 (Oct 11, 2010)

*10 pt buck shot by 14 yr old on Rocklanding Hunting Club*

Buck shot on 10-10-10 by Samantha Page, daughter of Jason Martin.  This is a 10 point with 19 1/2 inside spread and 180 lbs.  Rock Landing is 1629 acres in Emanuel County on Ogeechee River.  Members still needed.  Plenty of big bucks left.  Call Jason today, 478-494-2275.


----------



## jmartin88 (Oct 14, 2010)

what a buck


----------



## jmartin88 (Oct 18, 2010)

we killed 2 nice 8pts a kid got his first buck a4pt some does and 2hogs so we got back strap and bacon to eat at club


----------



## jmartin88 (Oct 26, 2010)

the rut is almost here so join now


----------



## jmartin88 (Nov 1, 2010)

another good buck went down over weekend but their still not chasing yet


----------



## jmartin88 (Dec 12, 2010)

we re still see plenty of deer


----------



## jmartin88 (Dec 28, 2010)

the season is almost over its been a great yr guys and gals have a very good buck harvest so now we are starting to look for members for next season so give me a call @ 478-494-2275 jason


----------



## billy673 (Jan 8, 2011)

whats the turkey's like ?


----------



## jmartin88 (Jan 12, 2011)

we have plenty of turkeys there is a field next to the club about 150 acres mostly peanuts it was full last saturday we only have a few turkey huntersso give me  jason call @478-494-2275


----------



## jmartin88 (Jan 13, 2011)

only 2 days left till we start all over again


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2011)

*Land in Emanuel County*

Is this property on or neer Herndon landing? Years ago I hunted some property on Herndon landing and really miss that area


----------



## jmartin88 (Jan 14, 2011)

yes this just up river of herndon is you go across the bridge to the next stop sign take a right an go to the first big tree line on the right thats where our property starts it goes to the 3rd gate on right if you would like i can show this property some time just call jason@478-494-2275 i will be there this weekend


----------



## jmartin88 (Jan 17, 2011)

filling up fast for 2011-2012 hunting season im going to start coyote hunting this weekend to help the deer herd and turkeys hatch this is one way to manage your wildlife other members are starting to just focus shooting some pork and lower the hog population so come join an help us manage for next season


----------



## jmartin88 (Jan 19, 2011)

had 2 members from 2 yrs ago move thier stuff back yesterday glad to see them back they were some of the best guys you could have on a club also had 3 let me know they where wanting to come back an ride atvs around an check it out a little more but to hold them 3 spots they are pretty sure they will join this yrs members looks very good an a great group of guys so far


----------



## southerndraw (Jan 23, 2011)

How many members total?


----------



## jmartin88 (Jan 23, 2011)

22 toal almost full now about to start looking for land next to us also soon as this is full


----------



## jmartin88 (Jan 25, 2011)

getting close to being full


----------



## jmartin88 (Jan 30, 2011)

still have openning just give me a call


----------



## firewalker78 (Feb 2, 2011)

Still have an opening? Also when are the dues due? And is it all at once?


----------



## jmartin88 (Feb 6, 2011)

sent you a pm so call me


----------



## Tideup (Feb 26, 2011)

excuse me but i am old fashion,what does ttt mean.


----------



## jmartin88 (Mar 2, 2011)

just trying to keep my site up dated you have to type 3 letters


----------



## Wolfeee (Mar 3, 2011)

TTT= To The Top


----------



## jmartin88 (Mar 4, 2011)

utm    you the man        as my kids say


----------



## jmartin88 (Apr 3, 2011)

yes we have plenty of hog and shouldnt be a probelm with leaving your camper year round just let me know if you would like to see the property


----------



## southgaoriginal (Apr 27, 2011)

hope ya dont have to cross bridge at herndon DOT closed it


----------



## jmartin88 (Apr 29, 2011)

no we are on the south side of the river


----------



## jmartin88 (Jun 26, 2012)

ttt


----------



## jmartin88 (Jul 27, 2012)

ttt


----------



## jeremiah johnson (Jul 28, 2012)

*Number of club openings*

How many opening remain?


----------



## jmartin88 (Aug 4, 2012)

*number of members*

i think we need about 4 or 5 just let me know how many you have


----------



## jmartin88 (Aug 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## RealTree Bear (Sep 1, 2012)

I wouldnt Mind Joining myself But, I'm in Afghanistan Alot and Not much of a chance to hunt. Which sucks for me. But this Club sounds Awesome.


----------



## jmartin88 (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks we enjoy it alot


----------



## jmartin88 (Sep 13, 2012)

ttt


----------



## brett1987 (Dec 16, 2012)

Do yall allow og hunting with dogs in off season


----------

